# Oral Cancer



## love-bug98 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello, my hedgehog was diagnosed with oral cancer today :'( They said that she had one big spot on the left side of her mouth and a few little ones on the other side. The left side is causing her eye to swell shut. They said that she had weeks left to live, which really is terrible. She is only 3 and a half years old. I was wondering is there was a chance, despite what they say, that it might go away? Is there any treatment possible that would help in any way?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sorry for the horrible diagnoses. I've been there way too many times. 

Unfortunately, no, there is no chance this will go away and it is only going to get worse. If it has moved from one side to the other and causing her eye to bulge, that means it is into her head and at any time could cause some not very good symptoms. Sad as it is, I suggest you help her cross very soon as you don't want to put her through suffering that can come at any moment. 

Hugs


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

As far as it "going away" if it is cancer it will not just "go away" without proper treatment. Did the vet biopsy the mass and send it to a pathologist? I had a hedgie that had an oral mass and we sent samples for a diagnosis before assuming the worst. I would have it biopsied to make sure that that is what you are dealing with and then go from there. As for treatment aside from surgical excision of the mass and possibly radiation I am not sure if there are any other options. Hopefully it is just an abscess (possibly from diseased teeth?). I would do some further diagnostics if you haven't already before assuming the worst...good luck!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am very sorry about Lacey. I had a hedgie (my first one) several years ago. Her name was Snoball - she really was the little love of my life! She ended up developing breast (mammary) cancer and passed away when she was 3 1/2. She had surgery for it 2x and I gave her a supplement called IP-6 which can be purchased at health food stores and sprinkled on their food. I think it does help to boost the immune system and might help if the tumor was removed and then you were trying to boost her immunity, but sadly, other than being sure that the diagnosis is correct, I don't know what else you can do except make her comfortable. I am terribly sorry.  
I wish you both the best.
-Susan H.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

This sounds all too familiar as just under a year ago I was dealing with my also 3.5 year old girl having an oral tumour. Her's was right on her lip though and was putting pressure on her nose, eventually causing her to have mucous come out of her nose, as if it was stuffy. I put Pepper down when I noticed this, because although she still had a great attitude and was 'acting' normal, I knew it could not be comfortable, and her tumour was 'open', sort of like a big, wet, bulbous scrape of some sort. I felt it was best not to let the cancer over take her until she dwindled away slowly (as this is what I did unintentionally with my other hedgehog) and instead to help her cross the bridge peacefully and not in pain.

I'm really sorry to hear you are going through this. I wish you and your hedgehog the best <3.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Nancy, oral cancers are horrible. I've lost a few hedgies from it in the past. Once it starts to push on an eye and has spread as this one seems to have, there is little you can do. Spend as much time with her as you can and tell her you love her. I have always helped my babies cross when its gotten to this point. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

What heartbreaking news. I'm so sorry to hear this. As Nancy said, it would probably be best to help her cross before it gets really bad. If I were you, I'd set up a day with your vet to bring her in to be put down, and just spend her last days cuddling with her and giving treats.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this, too many of our little ones get oral cancer.
I wish we could find out why.
Love her and cuddle her as much as you can.

Will be thinking of you and Lacey.
ML


----------



## love-bug98 (Aug 24, 2009)

What are the chances of her being able to pass away with out being euthanized? My daughter really doesn't want to have do that, but we also want her to pass painlessly and peacefully.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Letting her pass on her own will cause her immense suffering and will not be a good experience for any of you. Hedgehogs are great at hiding illness and pain so by the time she is showing signs of it, she will be really bad. Euthanasia is the kindest option.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Speaking from personal experience, I had one of my hedgehogs with cancer go naturally and it was a lot more painful and upsetting than the one I had euthanized. He died in my arms and I could just tell he had given up on life and was a fragment of what he used to be. When I had Pepper euthanized, it was peaceful and I could say good bye and she wasn't in any pain. Even though it was terribly sad, it was still better than letting her go naturally because I know her cancer would have kept progressing and making her uncomfortable. Since this tumour is irritating the eye it would be better to have her euthanized because the tumour might push the eye out completely which would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Cancer is a very very painful disease. In humans, when they have end stage cancer they are kept on extreme levels of painkillers, to the point they are almost comatose, to keep them from suffering. I can't imagine allowing a animal to go through that.


----------



## love-bug98 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Oral Cancer UPDATE*

Update on Lacey: She seems to be responding to the prednisone the vet prescribed (Dr. Nolan from Cedar Creek in Williamston, MI - I have seen that other users go to him and he has been Lacey's vet since the beginning!) The swelling is down on the big tumor, her eye on that side is not almost closed shut anymore, it almost looks normal. I know that this medication is not a cure, but I was wondering what other owners experiences were in a situation like this. She has also gained over 50 grams since we went last Friday, I assume it is from the medicine. She is peeing a lot more and her poop is really squishy and stinky in a different way than before. We are sure that it is tumors, he knocked her out and poked around hoping for an infection, but it was solid (and she lost a couple of teeth on the big tumor). The tumors are on her jaws. Will the prednisone eventually stop working and the tumors will begin to grow again? Will the side effects of the drug bring on other problems? She is basically eating wet cat food (Nutro Natural Choice) and meat baby food. Any comments will be appreciated!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, that is wonderful that she is doing better. I assume there was a lot of swelling associated with the tumors so once that went down her eye got a bit better, and it sounds like she is feeling better. It also sounds like you have a really knowledgeable vet. I think if I were you, I would just let him guide you in how to proceed. I personally would say that as long as she is stable and doing OK, you might be able to get a little more time with her. I know the prednisone is not a cure, but maybe you could try sprinkling some of the IP-6 that I mentioned on her food also - it wouldn't hurt anything. You will know if she starts to deteriorate. I think you should have a heart to heart with the vet about her condition and ask him the questions you have, and if there is anything else that he can do. Is there anything else he can give her for pain? When the time comes for her to go, you will know I think.
I am glad she is doing better for the time being.
Take care,
Susan H.


----------



## Catters (Jul 25, 2012)

I found this website on prednisone for veterinary use. Mind you, it's a horribly strong medicine and I'd say it is (at least for humans) the best option out of two lesser ones than a great option. 
Obviously, your vet knows best, and not me. But the side effects on humans can be quite scary, let alone on a tiny wee little hedgie!
http://www.wedgewoodpetrx.com/learning- ... y-use.html

best of luck with all, and hedgehugs to the ill quills!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I'm glad she's doing better for the moment, but keep in mind what the others have said about how quickly cancer can progress and how painful it is. Good luck, and I hope you enjoy your time with her! Also, I took Lily to Dr. Nolan as well and we both loved him - she behaved a thousand times better with Dr. Nolan than any other vet there. I always joked she had a crush on him!


----------



## love-bug98 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Oral Cancer - Update*

Lacey is still going strong, getting the prednisone 2x daily and still eating wet cat food and baby food. There appears to be no swelling again and she is friendlier than ever, I attribute that to spending even more time with her than before the diagnosis. I guess we are pretty lucky so far since the vet said that it would be weeks not months that it would be her time. She even seems to be running on the wheel more every night! It's even messier now and I have to change the fleece liner every day! Thank you all for your kind words and understanding, I will update when there is a change.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's fantastic, I'm so glad she's still doing well and you're getting some great extra time with her!


----------



## love-bug98 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lacey passed away this afternoon. :'( Her tumors in her mouth became noticeable a few days ago, and she seemed fine. She was even eating and running around last night. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your little one.  I hope you can find peace in knowing you did everything you could and that she knew you loved her. Sending big hugs to you.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your little one  Big hug from Thistle and I.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear that too. At least the prednisone gave you a little more time with her, and it seems like it helped relieve her symptoms for a while. Hang in there and try to remember all the wonderful times you had with her.
-Susan H.


----------

